# Walz Cap - Brown Corduroy - New with Tag



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2011)

Brand new trendy cord cap from USA firm, Walz Caps. Size is S/M which suits a normal head 

Posted £10. FREE!

http://www.walzcaps.com/showimage.html?i=http://www.walzcaps.com/images/sku_401_U_Brown-Corduroy.jpg


----------



## Aperitif (23 Mar 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Brand new trendy cord cap from USA firm, Walz Caps. Size is S/M *which suits a normal head
> *
> Posted £10.
> 
> http://www.walzcaps....wn-Corduroy.jpg



I'm 'getting' the reason for the sale, Ed.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2011)

The word 'normal' is a bit of a giveaway! Them goddam yankeedoodledandies sent me the wrong cap and to be honest I can't be bothered with the hassle of getting it changed.

I like to offer stuff cheap on here first before selling it for a huge profit on ebay!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2011)

Ok, it's free now, I'll pay the postage if you bung a quid or two in the cancer charity box.

Neediest gets it!


----------



## tiswas-steve (25 Mar 2011)

Ohhhh go on then, im not afraid to admit im needy ................. Thanks !!! PM in ya box


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Mar 2011)

Gone!


----------

